# How Bad Is Your Store?



## RunForACallBox (Feb 28, 2021)

Just a few from mine. We can’t be alone in this.


----------



## MrT (Feb 28, 2021)

Your backroom looks like its 4 times as big as mine 🤣.  We are behind but we havent looked like that in a while, if i had to guess it would be about a truck behind for most areas.  Our backroom isnt gerting full though with plastics and other stuff we juat dont have room for anymore


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 28, 2021)

You actually wouldn’t look so bad if it was cleaned and organized . My motto is that you can be full but not dirty and what I see in the pictures is very disorganized and trash everywhere . Nothing looks like it has a home besides some zbars . You have a cage with cardboard just in the middle of it for no reason . If you would clean , sweep and organize it wouldn’t be so bad . I see a lot of safety hazards all around and looks like no one cares .


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 28, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> You actually wouldn’t look so bad if it was cleaned and organized . My motto is that you can be full but not dirty and what I see in the pictures is very disorganized and trash everywhere . Nothing looks like it has a home besides some zbars . You have a cage with cardboard just in the middle of it for no reason . If you would clean , sweep and organize it wouldn’t be so bad . I see a lot of safety hazards all around and looks like no one cares .


That’s the problem, no one does until they get wind of a visit coming. I’ve lost count on how far behind we are.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 28, 2021)

Oof. I guess my store doesn't look so bad after all. That's a hot mess.


----------



## jenna (Feb 28, 2021)

😬 🙁☹️

That would stress  me out.  We have been there, done that - for sure.  
Nothing like unloading trucks with not enough empty vehicles. Or digging through repacks.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 28, 2021)

I think style is the only part of the store keeping it's head above water these days. Their leaders are doing the jobs of 3 consultants because only the leaders are getting hours. The entire backroom is a huge mess though and so is GM.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 28, 2021)

We are finding things(mostly RFID clothing) 15 days old in the piles of repacks we have in the back. Any HBA/Cosmetic items we are just INF'ing off the bat. Shelves are starting to empty out cause there are no hours for people to actually you know push product. It's two years ago all over again. They unload the truck push what they can in their 4hr shifts and go home.. We have vehicles in the back with 4-5 days of receive dates on them cause they just reuse them since there are no empty ones. We are almost back to it being single track wide to walk in the back. 

I can't even get the crown down certain places in receiving to get box pallets down. So we have many half and empty pallets up in the steel cause I can't get them down to consolidate them.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Feb 28, 2021)

It's truly sad how _normal_ that looks to me.

And still the payroll shrinks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 28, 2021)

Gosh! My style etl would be freaking out on that mess.


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 28, 2021)

yikes

our payroll is threadbare and we're still getting 6 2k trucks per week and we still don't look like that. your team needs to clean that shit up


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 28, 2021)

Everyday by the time my Tl goes gone


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 28, 2021)

Truck sizes for tomorrow the 800 is Fdc.


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 28, 2021)

Holy shit! My head would explode if I had to deal with that everyday. You guys need a visit.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 28, 2021)

I’m just surprised that ApPb hasn’t called you guys out yet . Mine always looks at the cameras from the district office and sends me screen shots of something is not right.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Gosh! My style etl would be freaking out on that mess.


Mine too. But my Sd would be worse


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Feb 28, 2021)

"Fulfillment team is struggling?  Obviously, we just need more salesfloor TMs picking."


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Feb 28, 2021)

That backroom is hot mess how is it that nobody has done anything about.


----------



## turncloak (Feb 28, 2021)

damn, now i feel like my store isn't as bad lol. we've been a hot mess ongoing from fourth quarter but nothing like this.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Feb 28, 2021)

Yep, pretty normal to me... and no one is expected to pick up after themselves. And since they got rid of BRTMs nothing gets done in the back anymore....


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 1, 2021)

Bosch said:


> We are finding things(mostly RFID clothing) 15 days old in the piles of repacks we have in the back. Any HBA/Cosmetic items we are just INF'ing off the bat. Shelves are starting to empty out cause there are no hours for people to actually you know push product. It's two years ago all over again. They unload the truck push what they can in their 4hr shifts and go home.. We have vehicles in the back with 4-5 days of receive dates on them cause they just reuse them since there are no empty ones. We are almost back to it being single track wide to walk in the back.
> 
> I can't even get the crown down certain places in receiving to get box pallets down. So we have many half and empty pallets up in the steel cause I can't get them down to consolidate them.


Yeah, we basically INF HBA, OTC on the spot. I’m not wasting 20+ minutes of time searching.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 1, 2021)

This was about 2 weeks ago. Walked in at 4am to a full truck left on the line.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 1, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> This was about 2 weeks ago. Walked in at 4am to a full truck left on the line.
> View attachment 12268


Ohh hell no.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 1, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Ohh hell no.


It’s rough around here


----------



## slowhands (Mar 1, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Ohh hell no.


I'd get sick and need to go home real fast.


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 1, 2021)

Our style breakout area definitely looks like that. Style is just a hot, hot, hot mess right now.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Mar 1, 2021)

O.C.E.A. Really, that’s unsafe.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 1, 2021)

BullseyeBabe said:


> O.C.E.A. Really, that’s unsafe.


It’s osha


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 1, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> This was about 2 weeks ago. Walked in at 4am to a full truck left on the line.
> View attachment 12268


I’d have to cancel a future truck. So that the team can push this tomorrow


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 1, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> I’d have to cancel a future truck. So that the team can push this tomorrow


The Sd can’t really cancel a truck. Dtl and OD would need to approve .


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 1, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> The Sd can’t really cancel a truck. Dtl and OD would need to approve .



I'd hope they'd approve if they saw that hot mess. We've gotten trucks cancelled for much less.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 1, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> I'd hope they'd approve if they saw that hot mess. We've gotten trucks cancelled for much less.


It wouldn’t make a difference in my opinion. Yeah you cancel a truck and they add you a double and you are back to square one .


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 1, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> It wouldn’t make a difference in my opinion. Yeah you cancel a truck and they add you a double and you are back to square one .



Sometimes. Depends on what caused the mess. A couple of weeks ago we had a ton of call outs. Things got bad. Got the next truck cancelled, but were able to catch up after that when we had better attendance.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 1, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Sometimes. Depends on what caused the mess. A couple of weeks ago we had a ton of call outs. Things got bad. Got the next truck cancelled, but were able to catch up after that when we had better attendance.


Attendance will always be an issue in every store . It’s how you strategize and delegate around it.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 1, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> This was about 2 weeks ago. Walked in at 4am to a full truck left on the line.
> View attachment 12268


Looks about right.


----------



## balthrop (Mar 1, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> The Sd can’t really cancel a truck. Dtl and OD would need to approve .


about the only thing the store could do on its own is refuse to unload the trailer.  and that would probably result in a new STL.  would love to read that email.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 1, 2021)

balthrop said:


> about the only thing the store could do on its own is refuse to unload the trailer.  and that would probably result in a new STL.  would love to read that email.


Doubt it . It would result in a new unload team . Refusing to unload is a conduct issue


----------



## balthrop (Mar 1, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Doubt it . It would result in a new unload team . Refusing to unload is a conduct issue


ooh I explained that wrong. 

I meant to imply that the STL had the trailer stay loaded. I mean you could pull that off if the next day was a non truck day and the next trailer would show up for a day.  but def would no recommend that little action.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 1, 2021)

balthrop said:


> ooh I explained that wrong.
> 
> I meant to imply that the STL had the trailer stay loaded. I mean you could pull that off if the next day was a non truck day and the next trailer would show up for a day.  but def would no recommend that little action.


Yeah that’s a double edge sword . If you don’t acknowledge you end up with red lead in time . If you acknowledge and not unloading you screw the whole store especially opu.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 1, 2021)

We had trucks cancel on us for a few days in a row, so we were able to clean up a little… thank god


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't know how we're expected to actually complete a truck on the tiny bit of payroll we're given.  Every single DBO only gets 3-4hr shifts, and we don't even have "closing experts" or anyone else with spare time to help push anymore. Even if everyone was working 100% as fast as possible for their entire shift, I don't see how it's possible anymore.  The zone looks like a Kmart, the shelves are empty because nobody has time to research their counts, and the backroom is full because one for ones aren't getting pulled often enough.  It's astonishing.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Mar 3, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> Just a few from mine. We can’t be alone in this.
> View attachment 12259
> View attachment 12260
> View attachment 12261
> ...


Our back room looks messy at times especially weekends but nothing like that, As a CA, I think my store is unorganized in some departments and indecisive but could be much worse tbh.


----------



## FMAVRITIAVG (Mar 3, 2021)

Honestly? It's pretty good, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Target81 (Mar 3, 2021)

BullseyeBabe said:


> O.C.E.A. Really, that’s unsafe.


She must've meant...Occupational Chaos Enters Area 😁


----------



## Target81 (Mar 4, 2021)

Or, forgot the N @ the end and was thinking of weekend beach getaway.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 4, 2021)

Presentation getting less than half the hours required to finish work.
 3 weeks behind on setting......and it’s 100% tied.   NIGHTMARE.   
Half locations in the store are wrong or don’t exist from a fake tie .
  Poor Fulfillment at 33% INF - not even their fault.


----------



## lucidtm (Mar 4, 2021)

Ours has that much but is a lot more organized (for the most part). I would die in that back room (original thread pics). My anxiety is bad enough in ours and they bust their butts doing what they can. 

Easter candy has taken over and that has been a huge problem, TBH. It's everywhere and I truly don't remember this much from last year. It's at least double. We're supposed to be setting this week and haven't even started. We'd all LOVE some extra hours to get it taken care of & with the traffic we've had in and out of the store (+ making well over 10m OVER projection last calendar year) you'd think they'd slide more our way. Q2 is coming, but not soon enough 😂.

Basically, I never thought I'd say this, I JUST WANT TO SUPER ZONE, AUDIT SHELVES, AND DO THE EFFING RESHOP IN PEACE PLEASE. 😂


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 4, 2021)

RESHOP?
NO ONE does reshop !
there are FULL carts everywhere....guests shop out of them.  
‘Some depts (looking at you Bullsye) have more merch in carts than on the shelf !


----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 4, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Presentation getting less than half the hours required to finish work.
> 3 weeks behind on setting......and it’s 100% tied.   NIGHTMARE.
> Half locations in the store are wrong or don’t exist from a fake tie .
> Poor Fulfillment at 33% INF - not even their fault.


I think it's funny when they schedule less than even what the Set Workload says is required to complete the set, and that's never even been accurate before.  (Since it doesn't include the pull or backstock, pricing, etc)


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 4, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> I think it's funny when they schedule less than even what the Set Workload says is required to complete the set, and that's never even been accurate before.  (Since it doesn't include the pull or backstock, pricing, etc)


The set does include the pulls . It doesn’t include the backstock. Because technically you would only pull your pog to fit to capacity.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 4, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Presentation getting less than half the hours required to finish work.
> 3 weeks behind on setting......and it’s 100% tied.   NIGHTMARE.
> Half locations in the store are wrong or don’t exist from a fake tie .
> Poor Fulfillment at 33% INF - not even their fault.


God Dammmm!!!!


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 4, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> I think it's funny when they schedule less than even what the Set Workload says is required to complete the set, and that's never even been accurate before.  (Since it doesn't include the pull or backstock, pricing, etc)


AND we are being asked to AUDIT every location after set for SFC and SFQ AND sign off on a Post Planagram assessment.
Ex:
Set workload calendar estimates a pet aisle will take 4 hours.  We are given 2 hours to :
clean, set, sign, pull, push, back stock, complete price change/salvage, complete audit on every dpci.

surprise:  we are falling further and further behind.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 4, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> RESHOP?
> NO ONE does reshop !
> there are FULL carts everywhere....guests shop out of them.
> ‘Some depts (looking at you Bullsye) have more merch in carts than on the shelf !


The lack of respect for reshop really irks me. I kind of took that on as my thing when I was first hired, and I hate that it just gets ignored. I have my way of sorting and processing, and if people would just push it out every day, it would not become the ginormous task that it is currently in Style.

And speaking from a guest point of view, carts of random merchandise all over the floor and racks overstuffed with clothes by the fitting room look like shit. I am sure it's not stopping anyone from shopping here, but it does not leave a good impression. We are Target and we should be better than that.

I feel that way about the public bathrooms too. They are an embarrassment- step your game up Spot!


----------



## jenna (Mar 4, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Presentation getting less than half the hours required to finish work.
> 3 weeks behind on setting......and it’s 100% tied.   NIGHTMARE.
> Half locations in the store are wrong or don’t exist from a fake tie .
> Poor Fulfillment at 33% INF - not even their fault.



I hate fake tied _sidecaps_.... would really *hate* fake tied POGs.  

I am sorry.


----------



## FloridaStyleTL (Mar 4, 2021)

Ours doesn’t look near that bad, but I feel the struggle. We are trying to stay afloat in style.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 4, 2021)

You might want to crop any TMs out of those photos.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 5, 2021)

FloridaStyleTL said:


> Ours doesn’t look near that bad, but I feel the struggle. We are trying to stay afloat in style.


That is literally nothing. We have 20 Z racks full, plus pallets stacked over 7ft tall and taking up most of our style break out area. They are not even pushing it anymore, just resort it into repacks. So now it isn't even by day with zero organization other than to stack it deeper and higher to the point you can't even get to 3/4 of the stacks anymore.. Style is basically if it came in after 2/15 just INF that shit. Cause you will never fucking find it.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 6, 2021)

Bosch said:


> That is literally nothing. We have 20 Z racks full, plus pallets stacked over 7ft tall and taking up most of our style break out area. They are not even pushing it anymore, just resort it into repacks. So now it isn't even by day with zero organization other than to stack it deeper and higher to the point you can't even get to 3/4 of the stacks anymore.. Style is basically if it came in after 2/15 just INF that shit. Cause you will never fucking find it.


That is insane.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 6, 2021)

happygoth said:


> That is insane.



No joke. If we fall a couple of days behind on style push, we're fucked and I'm heading up to the SSETL's office to beg for a quick solution.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 6, 2021)

happygoth said:


> That is insane.



That is the STL's idea, that way they are easy to push. But they are not pushing them. Hell the HBA/Cosmetic repacks they finally broke out into shopping carts by aisle. Like that is better? 

Does anyone have a photo host they recommend so I can do a burner account to upload pics?


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 6, 2021)

Bosch said:


> That is the STL's idea, that way they are easy to push. But they are not pushing them. Hell the HBA/Cosmetic repacks they finally broke out into shopping carts by aisle. Like that is better?
> 
> Does anyone have a photo host they recommend so I can do a burner account to upload pics?


Imgur lets you upload something just to get a url, you don't have to actually publish the pic


----------



## Caliwest (Mar 6, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Yeah that’s a double edge sword . If you don’t acknowledge you end up with red lead in time . If you acknowledge and not unloading you screw the whole store especially opu.


Ah. So Sd asking market to please "just" acknowledge truck til he can get to it ...just screwed grocery opu. Makes sense . Dis guys gotta go. On top of safety violation pressures ...TOO violate safety measures ...to be clear...


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 7, 2021)

So it's a choice between taking a hit to a metric and tangibly screwing everyone's ability to do their jobs.  Between self-preservation and leading.  (OK, I can see where preserving oneself against bullshit can sometimes be an ugly necessity in leadership, but...)


----------



## Bosch (Mar 7, 2021)

Caliwest said:


> Ah. So Sd asking market to please "just" acknowledge truck til he can get to it ...just screwed grocery opu. Makes sense . Dis guys gotta go. On top of safety violation pressures ...TOO violate safety measures ...to be clear...


Doesn't matter they won't push that market truck for three or four days anyway since there isn't anyone to actually push it. So might as well. The INF numbers are going to be fucked either way.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 7, 2021)

Caliwest said:


> Ah. So Sd asking market to please "just" acknowledge truck til he can get to it ...just screwed grocery opu. Makes sense . Dis guys gotta go. On top of safety violation pressures ...TOO violate safety measures ...to be clear...


It does not. If truck is not acknowledged, orders can’t be put in.


----------



## gman192 (Mar 7, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Presentation getting less than half the hours required to finish work.
> 3 weeks behind on setting......and it’s 100% tied.   NIGHTMARE.
> Half locations in the store are wrong or don’t exist from a fake tie .
> *Poor Fulfillment at 33% INF - not even their fault.*


I would literally cry if we hit that level.



Bosch said:


> That is literally nothing. We have 20 Z racks full, plus pallets stacked over 7ft tall and taking up most of our style break out area. They are not even pushing it anymore, just resort it into repacks. So now it isn't even by day with zero organization other than to stack it deeper and higher to the point you can't even get to 3/4 of the stacks anymore.. *Style is basically if it came in after 2/15 just INF that shit. Cause you will never fucking find it.*


I can only imagine a guest saying... "but it says online you have it!"


----------



## balthrop (Mar 8, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Imgur lets you upload something just to get a url, you don't have to actually publish the pic


and IIRC Imgur strips location data and possibly more from the photos


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 8, 2021)

balthrop said:


> and IIRC Imgur strips location data and possibly more from the photos


Okay that part I didn't know, that's cool.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 10, 2021)

I love our zone


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 10, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> I love our zone
> View attachment 12325


Looks like a Kmart


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 10, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Looks like a Kmart


That's about to close...I mean I gripe about my job but dang some of you have got some bad ones.


----------



## Caliwest (Mar 11, 2021)

Phones to outside don't work and TL don't use their app so calling off takes half your day. What a joke.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 12, 2021)

Compared to others, our backroom is looking decent - it's the zone that's struggling right now. Baby Hardlines is super rough, and Style has issues all over save for Mens and Shoes/Accessories. RTW zone is bad most nights and Intimates/Sleep/Athletic is straight up ass. Reshop is piling up.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 12, 2021)

DBOs in Style pretty much don't exist right now as well.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 12, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> I love our zone
> View attachment 12325


Oh no! I need to come to your store and spend some time over there. I don't know what's worse, the lack of product on the shelf, the zone, or the open boxes of bags sitting around.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 12, 2021)

Wow I saw this


----------



## jenna (Mar 12, 2021)

happygoth said:


> DBOs in Style pretty much don't exist right now as well.



I feel the same way about my area.  And I know Style at my store is hurting for hours - aka TLs get most of the of the hours.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 12, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Wow I saw this


"I have never ever pulled a".....what?  Who did she talk to?


----------



## idkwhattodo (Mar 13, 2021)

Our entire backroom is full of vehicles of push that have entirely not been touched. Beauty has 6 three tiers of unsorted reshop, style had 15+ three tiers of unsorted reshop (in backroom and fitting room) as well as unsorted zbars. Style breakout can barely be touched Just about every area in GM has mutliple carts sitting throughout their section.

I’ve never seen the registers so understaffed in my 6 years here. My GSA training back in the day was to call for backup when the lanes were more than 1+1, but we have ETLs straight up tell us salesfloor can’t back up (when we actually have them), you’re on your own with 10+ people in line at all times. Usually more than that.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 14, 2021)

idkwhattodo said:


> Our entire backroom is full of vehicles of push that have entirely not been touched. Beauty has 6 three tiers of unsorted reshop, style had 15+ three tiers of unsorted reshop (in backroom and fitting room) as well as unsorted zbars. Style breakout can barely be touched Just about every area in GM has mutliple carts sitting throughout their section.
> 
> I’ve never seen the registers so understaffed in my 6 years here. My GSA training back in the day was to call for backup when the lanes were more than 1+1, but we have ETLs straight up tell us salesfloor can’t back up (when we actually have them), you’re on your own with 10+ people in line at all times. Usually more than that.


My store director straight up won’t let the team back up. If the guest waits they wait. To be fair target is one of the few companies that typically doesn’t let the guest wait. I’ll wait 15-20 minutes before I get to a register at any of my local grocery stores


----------



## Yetive (Mar 14, 2021)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I’ll wait 15-20 minutes before I get to a register at any of my local grocery stores


There is no way I would wait that long. Shop and scan, then google pay and I'm done.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 15, 2021)

it gets better!


----------



## Bosch (Mar 15, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> it gets better!
> View attachment 12363



Looks right cause all the freight is in pallets of repacks that are falling apart from SFS picking through them and throwing them since they are not allowed to not find things.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 15, 2021)

Bosch said:


> Looks right cause all the freight is in pallets of repacks that are falling apart from SFS picking through them and throwing them since they are not allowed to not find things.


I think I threw a cosmetic repack today and started yelling I was so fucking pissed. I swear I came this close 🤏🏼 To walking out today. I was on the verge of a complete breakdown.


----------



## Caliwest (Mar 15, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> It does not. If truck is not acknowledged, orders can’t be put in.


Correct. My point. SD demands truck be acknowledged then doesn't seem to care if its unloaded. Soooooo fulfillment left scrambling to locate items...


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 15, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> I think I threw a cosmetic repack today and started yelling I was so fucking pissed. I swear I came this close 🤏🏼 To walking out today. I was on the verge of a complete breakdown.



I feel you. I got a little snippy with my TL today. He asked if I INF'd some stupid stationary item. I had. He told me that he checked it in the guided audits and it was on the floor because it got put out after I INF'd it. I responded with That's nice, are you going to talk to stationary about why the hell they didn't put it out anytime in the last 7 days because that's when it was delivered?


----------



## Caliwest (Mar 15, 2021)

Bosch said:


> Looks right cause all the freight is in pallets of repacks that are falling apart from SFS picking through them and throwing them since they are not allowed to not find things.


Anyone have leader type boards up for fulfillment TM s? Posting % inf relative to $$$$...AS IF that one TM cost the store $$ because of their inf%.


----------



## Caliwest (Mar 15, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> I feel you. I got a little snippy with my TL today. He asked if I INF'd some stupid stationary item. I had. He told me that he checked it in the guided audits and it was on the floor because it got put out after I INF'd it. I responded with That's nice, are you going to talk to stationary about why the hell they didn't put it out anytime in the last 7 days because that's when it was delivered?


Beautiful response to an asinine TL.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 15, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> I feel you. I got a little snippy with my TL today. He asked if I INF'd some stupid stationary item. I had. He told me that he checked it in the guided audits and it was on the floor because it got put out after I INF'd it. I responded with That's nice, are you going to talk to stationary about why the hell they didn't put it out anytime in the last 7 days because that's when it was delivered?


I think we are running on about 6-7 days behind on freight push


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 15, 2021)

Caliwest said:


> Correct. My point. SD demands truck be acknowledged then doesn't seem to care if its unloaded. Soooooo fulfillment left scrambling to locate items...


That sucks .


----------



## Bosch (Mar 15, 2021)

Caliwest said:


> Anyone have leader type boards up for fulfillment TM s? Posting % inf relative to $$$$...AS IF that one TM cost the store $$ because of their inf%.


We are making her look bad having shitty numbers. Can't have that. 


RunForACallBox said:


> I think I threw a cosmetic repack today and started yelling I was so fucking pissed. I swear I came this close 🤏🏼 To walking out today. I was on the verge of a complete breakdown.



Every fucking day. Every fucking day.


----------



## vngoghlvr (Mar 17, 2021)

I haven't been in my store since the end of January, and I'm only going in to turn in my keys, get my personal items and vacation payout.  That said, I've been in constant contact with some of my TMs and the store is a hot mess. Like the rest of you they are behind on push, DBOs never audit, no payroll, no cashier's, etc...  I'm so freaking glad I quit.  Good luck guys!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 18, 2021)

vngoghlvr said:


> I haven't been in my store since the end of January, and I'm only going in to turn in my keys, get my personal items and vacation payout.  That said, I've been in constant contact with some of my TMs and the store is a hot mess. Like the rest of you they are behind on push, DBOs never audit, no payroll, no cashier's, etc...  I'm so freaking glad I quit.  Good luck guys!


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 19, 2021)

I forgot to mention inventory is in 5 days... and we still look a hot mess.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 19, 2021)

Ha! All I can say is every gripe in this thread is SOP and has been since day 1 at my store... and yeah. K-Mart....


----------



## Bosch (Mar 19, 2021)

Today was going through two pallets of repacks that took almost an hour since i was looking for one small tub of hair cream. That sells for $7.99.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 19, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> I forgot to mention inventory is in 5 days... and we still look a hot mess.



That's how it was at my store. It more or less came together. We were still pushing and backstocking in places rgis hadn't got to yet. I'm glad I wasn't present for the over night part. It was awful from what I heard. I was impressed with the backroom, but days later, it looked like shit again.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Mar 20, 2021)

We had inventory this past Tuesday and rgis started in the backroom at 5 p.m. and didn't finish until 9 the next morning


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 20, 2021)

DatBoi9497 said:


> We had inventory this past Tuesday and rgis started in the backroom at 5 p.m. and didn't finish until 9 the next morning


😳


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 21, 2021)

Entertainment freight. I think this is WEEKS worth.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 21, 2021)

this was at like 7:30a this morning. Great by 8! Yeah, right.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 21, 2021)

Um, well....on the bright side, the purple in the lower left looks decently folded.  That's a start, right??  😨


----------



## jenna (Mar 21, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> Entertainment freight. I think this is WEEKS worth.


 *twitch*

-
sorry.  that really sucks.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 21, 2021)

Inventory is in 3 days...


----------



## DBZ (Mar 21, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> Inventory is in 3 days...



I know that angst. Good luck! You may have things to look forward to. We have had lots of leadership changes since and it is probably a good thing.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 21, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> Entertainment freight. I think this is WEEKS worth.
> View attachment 12382


Wtf


----------



## moninity (Mar 21, 2021)

Our electronics dept is weeks behind in books last time I checked they had 30 boxes to push and there is no dbo over books.


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 21, 2021)

Why's your tech team pushing books, isn't that gm3?   Ours goes right on a agreed apon  uboat with the gm3tl


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 21, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> Entertainment freight. I think this is WEEKS worth.
> View attachment 12382


Ours is starting to look like that.  Tech no longer works it and there's no one from gm who works it daily.  The person doing resets only works a couple of days, 4 hrs each when they don't get pulled to help in other depts.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 21, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Um, well....on the bright side, the purple in the lower left looks decently folded.  That's a start, right??  😨


Oh Tessa, things are getting rough in Style. I was lamenting the sad state of affairs with a fellow TM last week - we both stated how we haven't been able to do a decent zone in our area in some time.

My last 4.5 hour shift I sorted, folded and hung two vehicles of reshop, then pushed mine while giving my area a quick zone, pulled 141s for all of Style, took my break, came back and sorted another cart of reshop, made a dent in my price changes, and punched out for the night with a three tier of reshop still unhung.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 21, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Oh Tessa, things are getting rough in Style. I was lamenting the sad state of affairs with a fellow TM last week - we both stated how we haven't been able to do a decent zone in our area in some time.
> 
> My last 4.5 hour shift I sorted, folded and hung two vehicles of reshop, then pushed mine while giving my area a quick zone, pulled 141s for all of Style, took my break, came back and sorted another cart of reshop, made a dent in my price changes, and punched out for the night with a three tier of reshop still unhung.


Shit like this is why, despite the complaints I have about cleaning, I'm glad I'm not on the floor. Y'all can't win, there's just too much to do.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 21, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> Entertainment freight. I think this is WEEKS worth.
> View attachment 12382


I have two six foot tall pallets shrink wrapped boxes of books in the steel above the SFS desk.  I feel ya..


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 21, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Oh Tessa, things are getting rough in Style. I was lamenting the sad state of affairs with a fellow TM last week - we both stated how we haven't been able to do a decent zone in our area in some time.
> 
> My last 4.5 hour shift I sorted, folded and hung two vehicles of reshop, then pushed mine while giving my area a quick zone, pulled 141s for all of Style, took my break, came back and sorted another cart of reshop, made a dent in my price changes, and punched out for the night with a three tier of reshop still unhung.


If I had walked in and saw that table, someone had better be running for the AED.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 21, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> If I had walked in and saw that table, someone had better be running for the AED.


Intimates/Athletic is nearly always a mess. Our panty fixtures are almost empty and falling apart, bras and shapewear on the floor, athletic and loungewear tables tore up. No one is ever scheduled there. I pick up a little when I get a chance, which is not every night, that's for sure.

There's been nights when I go to punch out and shudder as I walk by other Style sections.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 21, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Intimates/Athletic is nearly always a mess. Our panty fixtures are almost empty and falling apart, bras and shapewear on the floor, athletic and loungewear tables tore up. No one is ever scheduled there. I pick up a little when I get a chance, which is not every night, that's for sure.
> 
> There's been nights when I go to punch out and shudder as I walk by other Style sections.



Same and I am now at the point on a table I fold at least one shirt when I pick something from that table. It's a small thing but I have to do something.


----------



## Anfrony (Mar 22, 2021)

We have 12 pallets of style we need to break out and have a 4,000 piece double truck tomorrow. We are a small store and at most get a 3,200 piece double truck. Let’s just say tomorrow is going to suck lmao


----------



## Anfrony (Mar 22, 2021)

Also does anyone else’s store make inbound do style breakout or is it just mine? This is something new we started about a month ago. My inbound team absorbed the breakout team, so now we have 2 women in their 60’s helping unload the trailer. My TL is starting to give us coaching because we aren’t meeting the unload times. There’s 5 of us total unloading the truck, but it’s like only having 3 because the older ladies can’t lift anything heavy. I’ve just been so frustrated


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 22, 2021)

Anfrony said:


> Also does anyone else’s store make inbound do style breakout or is it just mine? This is something new we started about a month ago. My inbound team absorbed the breakout team, so now we have 2 women in their 60’s helping unload the trailer. My TL is starting to give us coaching because we aren’t meeting the unload times. There’s 5 of us total unloading the truck, but it’s like only having 3 because the older ladies can’t lift anything heavy. I’ve just been so frustrated


@allnew2 or @happygoth , please assist. We have 3 folks & the etl doing  inbound push. The etl is great, because they help out in all areas including tech or flex.


----------



## jenna (Mar 22, 2021)

Anfrony said:


> Also does anyone else’s store make inbound do style breakout or is it just mine? This is something new we started about a month ago. My inbound team absorbed the breakout team, so now we have 2 women in their 60’s helping unload the trailer. My TL is starting to give us coaching because we aren’t meeting the unload times. There’s 5 of us total unloading the truck, but it’s like only having 3 because the older ladies can’t lift anything heavy. I’ve just been so frustrated


We have one thrower, 3 on the front, and two on the back of the line.  Style breakout comes in 30 minutes later (?) and it's usually two people.


----------



## Anfrony (Mar 22, 2021)

We have one thrower, 2 in the front, and 2 in the back. We all go to breakout when trailer unload is completed. Me and my other coworker are supposed to be in the front, but end up walking up and down the line sorting.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 22, 2021)

Anfrony said:


> Also does anyone else’s store make inbound do style breakout or is it just mine? This is something new we started about a month ago. My inbound team absorbed the breakout team, so now we have 2 women in their 60’s helping unload the trailer. My TL is starting to give us coaching because we aren’t meeting the unload times. There’s 5 of us total unloading the truck, but it’s like only having 3 because the older ladies can’t lift anything heavy. I’ve just been so frustrated





Hardlinesmaster said:


> @allnew2 or @happygoth , please assist. We have 3 folks & the etl doing  inbound push. The etl is great, because they help out in all areas including tech or flex.



Technically, Style does breakout but I believe the hours scheduled in Breakout come from Inbound. Isn't that the way it is supposed to be? Meaning, Inbound should be doing breakout?

Regardless, the TMs are usually scheduled part of their shift in Inbound and part on the floor in Style, but they rarely make it out onto the floor, which short-changes the Style areas where they should be working. The system sucks.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 22, 2021)

Anfrony said:


> Also does anyone else’s store make inbound do style breakout or is it just mine? This is something new we started about a month ago. My inbound team absorbed the breakout team, so now we have 2 women in their 60’s helping unload the trailer. My TL is starting to give us coaching because we aren’t meeting the unload times. There’s 5 of us total unloading the truck, but it’s like only having 3 because the older ladies can’t lift anything heavy. I’ve just been so frustrated


The style breakout I belongs to inbound  process. But the breakout team is in addition to the unload team and not on the sort on the line . Inbound has 1 thrower , 5 sorters and 2-3 A&A breakout team member or maybe just 1 at some small stores .  Did you have inventory recently?


----------



## Anfrony (Mar 22, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> The style breakout I belongs to inbound  process. But the breakout team is in addition to the unload team and not on the sort on the line . Inbound has 1 thrower , 5 sorters and 2-3 A&A breakout team member or maybe just 1 at some small stores .  Did you have inventory recently?


We have inventory next month I believe


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 13, 2021)

It’s 2pm and we are just now unloading the second trailer. Inbound team is gone so leaders are back there unloading, LOOOOL.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 13, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> It’s 2pm and we are just now unloading the second trailer. Inbound team is gone so leaders are back there unloading, LOOOOL.


Crazy


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 13, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> It’s 2pm and we are just now unloading the second trailer. Inbound team is gone so leaders are back there unloading, LOOOOL.



Good luck with that. Back in October we had an extra truck suddenly added and weren't given inbound hours to cover it. SD and a TL threw, not even the inbounds TL because it was her off day. ETLs did the sort. They were all so proud of themselves and giving each other high fives after they were done. It was the worst fucking sort I've ever seen. It only took them a couple of hours, so that was pretty good for a first time. But, putting yogurt on a toys Uboat and other such stuff? Oh my.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 13, 2021)

I’m just glad I’m off tomorrow


----------



## Times Up (Apr 14, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> Every single DBO only gets 3-4hr shifts



You have TMs willing to come in for a 3 hour shift????


----------



## TheCartGuy (Apr 14, 2021)

Times Up said:


> You have TMs willing to come in for a 3 hour shift????


I did (as a cart attendant).


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 14, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> Inventory is in 3 days...


Ours is  2 weeks. Last year inventory was canceled due to the pandemic.  Um we are still in a pandemic why are we doing inventory??
the first priority is the health of you and our team members I think not. 😢


----------



## Coqui (Apr 14, 2021)

Omg I got anxiety looking at those backroom pictures. I’d have a fit if I walked into that everyday!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 14, 2021)

Found out today that all we need at my store to come clean on freight is to finally have a night with only one truck.


----------



## balthrop (Apr 14, 2021)

Don’t know if this will fit in this thread so if not all turn it into a cat photo or something.  

our STL has decided to have an open door policy type of thing on a set on say Fri and Sat every one that was told this laughed and walked away. 

now that came be read as rude TMs or some fatalistic rigamarole. But it is a good idea but from what I gather no one believes there will be any positive change.


----------



## jenna (Apr 15, 2021)

balthrop said:


> Don’t know if this will fit in this thread so if not all turn it into a cat photo or something.
> 
> our STL has decided to have an open door policy type of thing on a set on say Fri and Sat every one that was told this laughed and walked away.
> 
> now that came be read as rude TMs or some fatalistic rigamarole. But it is a good idea but from what I gather no one believes there will be any positive change.


You're having issues at the store, and STL has decided to look for feedback from team members?


----------



## Bosch (Apr 15, 2021)

balthrop said:


> Don’t know if this will fit in this thread so if not all turn it into a cat photo or something.
> 
> our STL has decided to have an open door policy type of thing on a set on say Fri and Sat every one that was told this laughed and walked away.
> 
> now that came be read as rude TMs or some fatalistic rigamarole. But it is a good idea but from what I gather no one believes there will be any positive change.



I have told our DTL as such. Why would I want to share things with a leader who has told TM's they were garbage? In those exact words not meaning that but those exact words.


----------



## balthrop (Apr 15, 2021)

jenna said:


> You're having issues at the store, and STL has decided to look for feedback from team members?


Yes, but no one has faith in the management team at our store.

to be fair that is my overall feeling and I’ve not polled all TMs.  So we are probably not all that disgruntled but enough to cause concern.  most of the new to 3 year people this dysfunctionality is the norm the rest of us this is pure dystopian hellscape.


----------



## jenna (Apr 15, 2021)

I feel like our suggestions are ignored, too. 

I just stopped bringing things up, because it didn’t make a difference.


----------



## Rastaman (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes. Our HRBP posted an "open listening" call for TL concerns a few months back.

Um, no thanks.  Just keep my head down and my mouth shut.  Didn't want to be the next TL to be "performanced out"


----------



## happygoth (Apr 15, 2021)

Man I am so lucky. My SD and HR-ETL are just chill and easy to talk to. I would feel 100% comfortable talking frankly with either of them.


----------



## ephemerallll (Apr 15, 2021)

Even the ETLs at my store are intimidated by the SD imagine how we TMs feel 😐


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 15, 2021)

I trust almost 0 leadership at my store. Except for my own leader.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 15, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> Yes. Our HRBP posted an "open listening" call for TL concerns a few months back.
> 
> Um, no thanks.  Just keep my head down and my mouth shut.  Didn't want to be the next TL to be "performanced out"


Wise choice.🤐😁


----------



## Caliwest (Apr 15, 2021)

Bosch said:


> I have told our DTL as such. Why would I want to share things with a leader who has told TM's they were garbage? In those exact words not meaning that but those exact words.


You can't call someone garbage without meaning you think they are garbage.


----------



## Caliwest (Apr 15, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Good luck with that. Back in October we had an extra truck suddenly added and weren't given inbound hours to cover it. SD and a TL threw, not even the inbounds TL because it was her off day. ETLs did the sort. They were all so proud of themselves and giving each other high fives after they were done. It was the worst fucking sort I've ever seen. It only took them a couple of hours, so that was pretty good for a first time. But, putting yogurt on a toys Uboat and other such stuff? Oh my.


Funny . Ours occasionally...like I v seen twice in 6 months...etl come out in pairs to work a single flat of sterilite or U-boat of hba. Pairs. Then walk away half done. Can't wait to try that out myself. Its actually a showstopper. They look so out of their element yet the SD is just beaming at "his team".


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 16, 2021)

These have got to be leaders that have never actually worked a day in their lives.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 16, 2021)

Wow.  After seeing these photos and reading this thread, I see that my store is a well-oiled machine in comparison!  Not perfect, but pretty good.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 19, 2021)

🙃🙃


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 19, 2021)

We got in trouble for our service hub calls getting ignored, so now when we do our brand walks we have to set each one off and immediately clear it on the device.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 19, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> brand walks


What is this, 2010?


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 19, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> 🙃🙃
> View attachment 12458
> View attachment 12459


I don't know what dumbass thought shelves were a good storage mechanism for pillows anyway--this will NEVER be able to look good with these big pillows they seem to want to sell. They need to get off their brand high horse and get some bins.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 19, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> 🙃🙃
> View attachment 12458
> View attachment 12459


How in hell would anyone even ZONE this?!


----------



## jenna (Apr 19, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> How in hell would anyone even ZONE this?!


Fencing on the front, magnetic plexi things stolen from Video Games (to prop the pillows upright) and lots of patience.

Toss everything on the floor - before opening.  Or onto a uboat or in a cart. -- section by section.

Largest pillows on the bottom, and sort by size. - since strips have been pulled.
I would probably also sort by color.... like colors together.  I am usually partial to ROYGBIV - way before Home Edit was a *thing.* or left to right, light to dark
Adjust shelf height as needed. - should be the same all the way across, though.

obviously, pull out anything designated for bedding or Home Decor v. Domestics.

-
signed,
person that has zoned the wall numerous times, but usually still had the strips in, but has zoned pillows w/o strips, too.
person that has dumped everything off an endcap or a gondola to start over, as well.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 19, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> How in hell would anyone even ZONE this?!


Take everything off and just start over


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 19, 2021)

using shelves for pillows are terrible.  they need to be on some type of wire frame type of holders.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Apr 19, 2021)

Ours doesn't look quite this bad but its getting close, it is 1) impossible to zone since people will pick up every pillow and put it back in the wrong spot and 2) if it was done to pog you could only fit maybe 1 or 2 pillows of each type and people will buy anything that is on the floor since it would require pulling this isle multiple times at day at my store to keep it stocked


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 20, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> How in hell would anyone even ZONE this?!


I think shelves slopped downwards, and 6 inch fencing could do the trick, then sort by size and color like tm above said


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 20, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I don't know what dumbass thought shelves were a good storage mechanism for pillows anyway--this will NEVER be able to look good with these big pillows they seem to want to sell. They need to get off their brand high horse and get some bins.


Actually it just looks like bunch of overstock and also some of the shelfs seems to be off as well. You can still have it on shelfs slope down with some fencing and make it look pretty.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 20, 2021)

Planosss said:


> I think shelves slopped downwards, and 6 inch fencing could do the trick, then sort by size and color like tm above said
> [/QUOTE
> I didn’t see your post but I conquer


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 20, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> How in hell would anyone even ZONE this?!


They don’t


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 20, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> They don’t





redeye58 said:


> How in hell would anyone even ZONE this?!


Walk on by


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Apr 20, 2021)

Pillows used to be merchandised upright and facing forward using bedding dividers.  We even had label strips with images on them.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 20, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Walk on by


This. You're already on a deadline pushing stuff and going down the pillow aisles is time you DON'T HAVE on the floor.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 30, 2021)

It’s gotten awful again.

HBA




Beauty 




Entertainment/Electronics spill over


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 1, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> It’s gotten awful again.
> 
> HBA
> View attachment 12613
> ...


Wtf


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 1, 2021)

Oh BTS/School & Office, too.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 1, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> Oh BTS/School & Office, too.
> View attachment 12616


Wait your bts is not set?


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 1, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Wait your bts is not set?


It is set.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 1, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> It is set.


Then what’s with the freight? No dbo? No support from inbound?


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 1, 2021)

We can’t handle our trucks. We went back to getting doubles, plus the GUTTING of hours this last week of June. It’s just piled up.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 2, 2021)

Behind the line. Several days worth of trailer freight…


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 2, 2021)

Style breakout


----------



## MrT (Jul 2, 2021)

Your backroom is massive lol


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 2, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> We can’t handle our trucks. We went back to getting doubles, plus the GUTTING of hours this last week of June. It’s just piled up.


I left the beginning of May and have heard from so many how bad hours are. So what’s the deal?  A huge cut?  Are sales down?


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 2, 2021)

MrT said:


> Your backroom is massive lol



I was thinking the same thing! Look at all that empty steel space!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 2, 2021)

Most tm’s can’t stage or work a forklift to put in a the steel.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 2, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Most tm’s can’t stage or work a forklift to put in a the steel.


Then they say what is a Pog number?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 2, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I left the beginning of May and have heard from so many how bad hours are. So what’s the deal?  A huge cut?  Are sales down?


We’ve got the hours, we just don’t have the staffing.  When minors go back to school we are going to be screwed.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 2, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We’ve got the hours, we just don’t have the staffing.  When minors go back to school we are going to be screwed.


Even with all that have exited and being down so many tls, people are getting 4-5 hour shifts.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 2, 2021)

MrT said:


> Your backroom is massive lol


It’s definitely not. That’s part of our problem.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 2, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Look at all that empty steel space!


Ladderless back room


----------



## Bosch (Jul 2, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> It’s definitely not. That’s part of our problem.



That shot is bigger than my three bay receiving area and most of my bulk steel.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 2, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Even with all that have exited and being down so many tls, people are getting 4-5 hour shifts.


That‘s not right.  Most of the employees in my store are getting as many hours as they want.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jul 2, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We’ve got the hours, we just don’t have the staffing.  When minors go back to school we are going to be screwed.


Our front end is going to be absolutely screwed because everyone is going on educational LOA or cutting hours drastically in August. Our leaders don’t seem to think it’s an issue, but they did it to themselves by pretty much age discriminating against anyone out of their 20s. Nitpicking for no reason, never getting the opportunity to learn GS (which has led to GS having high school drama), stuck on cart cleaning, etc. It’s gonna be fun.


----------



## MrT (Jul 3, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> It’s definitely not. That’s part of our problem.


Maybe not for your stores volume but im in a old store and that has to be at least triple the size of mine


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 3, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Ladderless back room



Yeah......we were ladderless for about 5 seconds. Didn't take.


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 4, 2021)

5 years ago we had a Walmart open right across the street.  Sales dropped 12% and store didn't reduce OTLs (order to levels). Backroom was so jacked up we were climbing over pallets in the fire aisle to get to the bathrooms. Had pallets  of BTS sit untouched under the line for weeks. SD refused to cancel a truck.  Wish I had pictures. 

Still the biggest mess I saw in my 17 years with spot..


----------



## vyrt (Jul 5, 2021)

Me etl had a meltdown when we rolled half a truck from a double onto the weekend. Here this week we start getting 3 doubles and I’m pretty sure that’s going to end up being the minimum until the end of the year.
A couple years ago we had 17 pallets of style in the steel because the old store director refused to add any pay roll.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 5, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Ladderless back room


There's one ladder. It was stolen from the fixture room, but then they had the gall to steal it back.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 5, 2021)

vyrt said:


> Me etl had a meltdown when we rolled half a truck from a double onto the weekend. Here this week we start getting 3 doubles and I’m pretty sure that’s going to end up being the minimum until the end of the year.
> A couple years ago we had 17 pallets of style in the steel because the old store director refused to add any pay roll.


Yikes and Gadzooks! Seventeen? That's outrageous.


----------



## vyrt (Jul 5, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Yikes and Gadzooks! Seventeen? That's outrageous.


It was ridiculous. Needless to say that person isn’t with the company any more. Made very questionable decisions that still haunt my store.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Jul 6, 2021)

We've been rolling around half a truck each day for about a month now. Today we got blessed with a 4500 piece double that are leaving at 11 p.m. looks like it was just unloaded. We've got about 10 pallets of just softlines with half of it at the top of the steel so we could have more space for the next day. As a fulfillment tm I'm just tired of having to dig through shit in every batch man.


----------



## isthatathing (Jul 7, 2021)

vyrt said:


> Me etl had a meltdown when we rolled half a truck from a double onto the weekend. Here this week we start getting 3 doubles and I’m pretty sure that’s going to end up being the minimum until the end of the year.
> A couple years ago we had 17 pallets of style in the steel because the old store director refused to add any pay roll.


 Ah, I went to support a store that had 40 pallets of style. was crazy.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 7, 2021)

isthatathing said:


> Ah, I went to support a store that had 40 pallets of style. was crazy.


There's no way that would happen at my store.  
Don't have that kind of space to waste


----------

